# Fishing the surf when its cold



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

Seems like the surf is laying down now, which is nice during the summer but what about right now with the water temp are lower? It is really worthwhile to slap on the waders this time of year to fish the surf? What species would be the target - flounder making their way out to the gulf, bull reds, etc?

Also, any thoughts on the flounder run? Was thinking of going later this week maybe check the surf (unless it's not worthwhile) then hit the bay to try to get on some flounder. I guess depending on the tide, is morning or afternoon more of a good likelihood?


----------



## Walleyewilly (Jan 31, 2017)

Sound like a perfect question for dosfrio.com.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Bull reds and big uglies are always in the surf. I don't think the odds are too good on flounder from the beach, but maybe near a cut. The nice thing is that cooler water means fewer bait thieves in the surf.


I don't think the surf is cold enough for waders yet. Maybe someone else can chime in on that.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

https://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/stationhome.html?id=8771341

Water temperature at Galveston North Jetty, 56 degrees. Even for me, that sounds a might too chilly to wet wade.


----------



## Sharpest (Mar 31, 2014)

Fished north padre beaches two weeks ago. Got one slot red, one big *** stingray and a bunch of hardheads. Water was cold enough that I didn't want to get my nuts wet.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

I tried the POC surf for a couple of hours Friday afternoon and waded wet up to knee deep it was OK but if the wind would have been blowing or the water any colder it would have been a bad idea .
I only caught one 22 in red but it was a beautiful afternoon. I caught him on a white Gulp.
I saw a few flounder beds but no flounder were interested in biting. The tide was very low.


----------

